# download Dell Optiplex GX260 Drivers?



## Mubashar (Jun 3, 2005)

Can someone tell me from where i can download Dell Optiplex GX260 Drivers. i want to update my video driver, and i want to install LAN-card driver. if any one know about these two downloads. Please Help me.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

use the service tag at dell support for the latest and greatest


----------



## Mubashar (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't find the driver please can you give me the exact link. Please


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

www.dell.com/support select laptop or pc, have to enter the service tag.


----------



## Mubashar (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks buddy, I've downloaded all the drivers i need. Thanks again:up:


----------

